# Magic Item Creator



## Troll Wizard (Oct 17, 2006)

It looks like the database upgrade changed my old thread and link.

RPG Tools - Magic Item Creator

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The attached file is an excel spreadsheet that allows you to create scrolls, wands, staves, potions, weapons, and armor/shield per D&D 3.5 rule set. It includes a "limited" wondrous item creator. This beta version is still in need of additional work, but I believe it has enough functionality that people can get some usefulness from it.

The wondrous item creator allows you to create the more basic wondrous item. I did add a custom "spell" ability section, allowing you to create custom spell abilities. Though please be forewarned that this function is rather limited and by no means replaces a player's and DM perspective on what is balanced for a wondrous item. IMO spells of "instanteous" duration should not be made into wondrous items with use-activated and continuous activation methods. This would avoid problems with True Strike, Cure Light Wounds, and many other spells being applied to use-activated and continuous magical items.

There is definitely room for improvement, but for the simple stuff it should work fine. 

Anyway enjoy, feedback is always welcomed and appreciated.

If you are interested D/L and review it, check it for any errors with the rules. As always with magic items the DM has the final say on availability and price. I am hopeful this will be a beneficial aid to DM and players.


----------

